# Beethoven 9 - Chicago Symphony Orchestra - Riccardo Muti



## breakup (Jul 8, 2015)

Does this performance seem just a bit slow in parts to anyone else?


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

I noticed it being slightly slower than what I normally hear.


----------



## Le Peel (May 15, 2015)

It's really quite sleepy actually; Unlike his Beethoven 9 with the Philadelphia Orchestra, which is one of my favorite 9's.


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

Hometown represent!
*clicks on link*
...ok then, not what I'd expect. I don't mind when Muti drags passages out, because usually it accentuates a more majestic feel, but here, it does kinda just feel slowed down rather than swelling something grand

Still cool to see they did this on the premiere anniversary, which is also my birthday!


----------

